# err....Hi?



## Pain (Dec 14, 2008)

I joined this forum all the way back in August, in something of a personal orgy of writing sites and forums and workshops and...kibble I think. If there is an internet version of kibble. Not all kibble, of course, but I find myself digressing in the first paragraph.

Most of those other sites have fallen by the wayside, now. As it turns out I don't really spend that much time online, except at work, and trying to monitor a dozen forums just isn't in the picture. Unless I don't want to do anything else, and I do.

I wanted to write for a living in High school and college, but decided I liked to eat and got a 'regular' job, working as a Paramedic (It wasn't quite that simple, of course). Apart from writing I travel on motorcycles. I don't own a car.

I have been deeply impressed with just about all the writing here, and am in fact a little nervous about posting anything at all. But the quality here is much higher, and more consistantly higher, than other places, and everyone seems gentle. I haven't posted on anything since my personal morality says I shouldn't unless I had something out there for others to read as well, so I'm off to do that now. And then I'll spend sometime re-reading some stuff and trying to find something useful to say other than "Wow, that was cool." Actually, I don't think that would be useful, but it still might be nice to hear. Or read.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 14, 2008)

Welcome, Pain. I know what you mean about the forums and whatnot - I'm on three, but only really active on one.

Don't be nervous. :twisted: W-we're nice people, really...


----------



## Pain (Dec 14, 2008)

I WANNA PET THE KITTY!!!!!!

And thanks. You guys/girls do all seem nice, otherwise I would've moved on too. I am trying to limit myself to just 3 forums, one for writing, one for work, and one for motorcycling. An admirable goal, and one that makes no mention of online comics what so ever.


----------



## SparkyLT (Dec 14, 2008)

YOU CAN'T PET THE KITTY! SHE'S MINE, MINE!

*cough* Er, what was I saying? Ah yes. Web comics: nothing at all to do with forums, nope...


----------



## Nickie (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi there, Pain, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Pain (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Nickie.

Someday I'll have a website with just my name on it. That would be cool, except I would worry about who would go there, and what they would be looking for.

(Pain is actually my name. I tell people it's French (I've been reading too much xkcd))


----------



## exocoetidae (Dec 14, 2008)

*Welcome to WF, where we share what we do when we're not eating*

Um, er, welcome to WF. There are some gentle spirits and great crits here. So WF is a place worthy of its keeping even if we don't all look starving or hungry. You've reminded me that I must dig up an ancient piece, "Menu for the Starving Artists & Writers" (somewhere on the web, if I could only make google get it for me like a good buzzgain device).
I'm glad to see an EMT here, just in case we gasp or fall to the ground laughing.
Also good to have a motoist, as the Zen art would have it named.
Lastly, I do believe you have a name worth remembering ("Pain" with a capital P). How soon until we see the name used as  a character in a piece on WF?


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey there Pain and welcome back-ish.  Glad you've decided to stick around.


----------



## Pain (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi! And thanks  I've always been a fan of the myth of Tiamet. I think she got a bad deal.

Exocoetidae, I had to look that one up. Your name, I mean, not the menu. I poked around looking for that too, but the internet is a lot bigger than the last time I looked. And I think the dust bunnies are larger and more dangerous.


----------



## A. Mann (Dec 14, 2008)

This thread is like the answer to a riddle.  When is pain actually welcomed? 

Well here of course! And at a masochist's convention I suppose. =)

Welcome


----------



## watuwanz (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi Pain, welcome to the forum.

Ken


----------



## mushroomgirl (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm active in two, including this now - one for my art, and one for my writing. Hard to get back in the swing of things. Anyhow... I wouldn't worry about only posting stuff that's fantastic. If it's good, then good, and if it needs some work, the folks here will tell you - as you said, nicely - and you can grow. I think that's the point, anyways. So, welcome again (I'm new, so I didn't welcome you the first time around).


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh yeah. Don't be afraid to post, we are actually very nice people. At least until we start dissecting your works mercilessly that is.. *cackles wildly* 
-Newnonel


----------



## Pain (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

Dissection sounds uncomfortable. I have a friend taking gross anatomy right now, the stories she tells are...not really good dinner conversation.


----------



## tepelus (Dec 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Yanlins (Dec 15, 2008)

Narh, you'll get used to people tearing apart your grammar, slicing open your vocabulary..  The best of it though, is when people comment on your storyline. Hmm, I simply have to find more words for "great"..
-Newnonel


----------



## Shinn (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey there and welcome


----------



## wacker (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum

wacker


----------

